# Areas around Boston . US?



## surferog (May 20, 2011)

I was looking at setting a scene in the Boston area (or surrounding). I am looking for a park of some sorts, prefeably with maybe some cliff faces, or waterfalls. Anyone know if they're are any places of such description in Boston or the near area - say 50 miles outside?


----------



## C.M. Aaron (May 23, 2011)

It's been awhile since I've been to the Boston area. Back in the mid-1980s, I drove several times along I-495 between New Hampshire and the Mass Turnpike. That area was interspersed with urban/suburban development and other areas that were still forested. That part of the country is not pancake flat. There are rolling hills and valleys. Don't know about cliffs or waterfalls. I'm sure there are some, I could not tell you where they are.


----------



## KarlR (May 23, 2011)

To the best of my recollection, you'll probably have to make due with a quarry.  Most of the landscape drama there comes in the fall....


----------



## courtneyv (Jun 1, 2011)

It's about a three-hour drive from Boston, but Shelburne Falls has cool  glacial potholes with a man-made waterfall. It's a very gorgeous, scenic  locale and the town is adorable with artsy stores, a glass blowing  place with live demonstrations and a Bridge of Flowers. Bill  Cosby even has a house there. Until recently, people could swim down  there and go on the rocks, but someone died and their family sued the  town, so the stairs to get down to the potholes are now gated off. But  there are swimming spots further upstream. Some adventurous  people find their way down to the potholes with the risk of being shooed  away by police. Here are some pictures and some more info.*

Sights and Scenes
Glacial Potholes are a Cool Blast from the Past in Shelburne Falls, Massachusetts - Spend a Day in Shelburne Falls
The Glacial Pot Holes, a photo from Massachusetts, Northeast | TrekEarth
YouTube - ‪Glacial Potholes, Shelburne Falls, Mass‬&rlm;

*And here is a site with other New England Waterfalls. Gorgeous! Gonna have  to check some out now.* Welcome to Newenglandwaterfalls.com!*


----------

